# Help with 5x5 workout



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Monday

Bench press 5x5

Squat 5x5

Chin up 5x5

Military press or clean and press 5x5

Tuesday:

Deadlift 5x5

Bent over row 5x5

Machine dips 5x5

Barbell curls 5x5

Wednesday OFF

Thursday:

Incline presses 5x5

Pull ups: 5x5

Dips: 5x5

Calf raises: 5x5

Skull crushers: 5x5

Friday:

Squats 5x5

Incline db curls: 5x5

Wide grip pull downs: 5x5

Stiff leg deadlifts: 5x5

I just threw that together, open for changes still


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Brotein said:


> Monday
> 
> Squat 5x5 Squats should always come first
> 
> ...


Thats the best i could come up with as I wouldnt do any of it like that at all, plus i wouldnt ever do 5x5 on biceps or smaller muscle groups, I dont actually train biceps full stop and I would not do 5x5 more than 3 days per week either mate.

Id it totally different so thats the best I can think of mate if you set on 4 days per week.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

id change it to workout A and B, and do it A,B,A and then next week B,A,B if that makes sence


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

some thing like

A

squats

bench

chins

dips

B

deads

millitary

rows

curls


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> id change it to workout A and B, and do it A,B,A and then next week B,A,B if that makes sence


thats how i do it.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah same, two workout splits and then alternate.

I do a push/pull on 5x5


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Yeah same, two workout splits and then alternate.
> 
> I do a push/pull on 5x5


Im on a new push/pull routine now mate, how do you find 5x5 works for size on you aswell as strength?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Im on a new push/pull routine now mate, how do you find 5x5 works for size on you aswell as strength?


It works best for me than any other type of training. I enjoy it too, because I train on my own I find it hard to push myself when training with higher volume.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> It works best for me than any other type of training. I enjoy it too, because I train on my own I find it hard to push myself when training with higher volume.


Same here, ive only ever made awesome gains in size and strength by training low volume and going really heavy so i've dropped all my reps on this one to 4-6 reps.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Same here, ive only ever made awesome gains in size and strength by training low volume and going really heavy so i've dropped all my reps on this one to 4-6 reps.


I aim for that too, but I get excited and start doing 1's and 2's.

Don't know if you've seen the madcows strength, but I quite like the look of that...

http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Same here, ive only ever made awesome gains in size and strength by training low volume and going really heavy so i've dropped all my reps on this one to 4-6 reps.


I hope it's the same for me. I'm one week in to Madcow's 5x5. Hoping to gain good strength in my legs as they've been neglected for too long. Hoping to bulk up everywhere too.

Cheers


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> I aim for that too, but I get excited and start doing 1's and 2's.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen the madcows strength, but I quite like the look of that...
> 
> http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


Ive been looking at that mate, I finished 4 months of rippetoes 3 x 5 about a month ago and had awesome size and strength gains from it.

Im thinking of doing one of 3 things next time round.

1 stronglifts 5x5

2 madcows

Or a low volume dual factor workout ive put together but in limbo a bit right now and on a slippery slope.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

you got a link to the rippetoes???

I liked the stronglifts, my squat and deadlifts got really good with that.

I went from 70 to 120 with squats

and from 100 to 165 with deadlifts

Not big lifts, but not bad for a tall skinny mofo!!

I won't mention my bench increase lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> you got a link to the rippetoes???
> 
> I liked the stronglifts, my squat and deadlifts got really good with that.
> 
> ...


I can just imagine, probably as bad as mine, am i right in saying its not to good :lol:

I got the whole pdf ebook mate of ripetoes.

Walked back in the gym in jan at 9.6 stone

Squat 20kg :lol:

Dead about 30kg

In may

weight 11.8 stone

Squat 80kg

dead 90kg

Bench... i have 10 foot breadstick arms, dont even ask:lol:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jungle said:


> you got a link to the rippetoes???
> 
> I liked the stronglifts, my squat and deadlifts got really good with that.
> 
> ...


Quality gains mate. What time frame was that in and the starting strength routine is this if it helps

*Workout A*


Squats: 3 x 5

Bench Press: 3 x 5

Deadlift: 1 x 5

Dips (weighted): 2 x 5-8


*Workout B*


Squats: 3 x 5

Press: 3 x 5

Power Clean: 3 x 5

Chin-ups: 3 x 8


I have the e-book aswell if you need it


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol sorry ^

posted same time


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Lewis92 said:


> Quality gains mate. What time frame was that in and the starting strength routine is this if it helps
> 
> *Workout A*
> 
> ...


It was about 10-12 weeks I think, since then I've slacked a bit and I'm around the middle of those lifts.

I was eating like a horse at the time and had a training partner (my old man). Both factors really helped, now I'm a student and training on my own.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I can just imagine, probably as bad as mine, am i right in saying its not to good :lol:
> 
> I got the whole pdf ebook mate of ripetoes.
> 
> ...


Haha, I'm with you on the arms, I've got massive legs and skinny arms. It really does my head in.


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jungle said:


> It was about 10-12 weeks I think, since then I've slacked a bit and I'm around the middle of those lifts.
> 
> I was eating like a horse at the time and had a training partner (my old man). Both factors really helped, now I'm a student and training on my own.


good work mate, keep it up.

and......

tell us ya bench you two?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

haha, 90 for 1 atm


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

that aint bad lol.

Know people with much worse than that

:beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lewis92 said:


> that aint bad lol.
> 
> Know people with much worse than that
> 
> :beer:


not as bad as mine :lol:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Once (if) I reach 100kg I'll probably ejaculate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Once (if) I reach 100kg I'll probably ejaculate


The only way that will ever happen with me is an arm transplant


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't think like that man, I think it is achievable for most people with commitment.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Don't think like that man, I think it is achievable for most people with commitment.


I have actually ditched the babell bench and switched to dumbells and seem to be getting stronger on them now.

im also looking into getting the triceps stronger as that helps immensly with benching tbh its not an excersize i really enjoy but as i do only compounds theres no real way of avoiding it.

But im wondering, does the DB press help with the BB press or does the BB press help with the DB press:confused1:

zat is zee question :whistling:

And in the meantime I ill have to deeply appolagise to the OP for hijacking the licing crap out of his thread.

Sorry man :sad:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Stronglifts 5 x 5 was great for me. Personally i'll be taking it up again after summer to try add some more size, also aided in some fat loss around the gut!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chelios said:


> Stronglifts 5 x 5 was great for me. Personally i'll be taking it up again after summer to try add some more size, also aided in some fat loss around the gut!


I lost quite a lot of fat around my lower back, almost a whole tire whilst on the 3 x 5 programme.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I have actually ditched the babell bench and switched to dumbells and seem to be getting stronger on them now.
> 
> im also looking into getting the triceps stronger as that helps immensly with benching tbh its not an excersize i really enjoy but as i do only compounds theres no real way of avoiding it.
> 
> ...


----------



## edurne (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,

I recommend this interesting website about 5x5 Workouts. There are a lot very useful informations from the MuscleTalk participant Frankie NY:

5x5 Workouot: http://www.5x5workout.net

Best Regards

Edurne


----------

